# Whatchu think of my Candy?



## ChapperIce (Dec 19, 2008)

Since I never really posted one and I'm bored :>


Name: Candy C 
Age: 17 
Sex: Female
Species: Goat
Height: 5'1
Weight: Average

Appearance:
- Hair and fur: Cotton candy pink hair, light grey fur
- Markings: Dark grey fur on wrists and hands and feet and ankles
- Eye color: Darker pink than hair
- Other features: Pink nose, stubbly chin (Either inable to grow a goatee or shaves it off)
Behavior and Personality: Bubbly and shy, gets light headed easily but usually ignores it. It's difficult to know what she's thinking and she acts more innocent than she actually is. 

Skills: Knitting, dancing, singing
Weaknesses: Tin cans..she can't help but devour them. She also can't help dancing to a good beat. Terrified of the dark and some clowns. 

Likes: tin cans, dancing, sweater dresses, looking perty, stripes, and napping, recycling
Dislikes: Falling over, thieves, not being happy, stupid people, people who litter

History: She was born into a broken family and ran away to join the circus when she was eight. The circus sucked, however, so she ran back home until she was fifteen and moved out on her own. She won't talk about any details and it takes alot for her to open up about it.


Clothing/Personal Style: Enjoys sweaters, dresses, cute clothing, especially knit products. Her style varies but it's mostly light, bright colors, especially pink
Picture: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1461388/ (As well as my icon)

Goal: To clean the planet in the laziest way possible..eating it all.
Profession: Bumbling waitress.. she complains about her job but never gets a new one
Personal quote: Holy Jesus Crackers!
Theme song: Living in the Sunlight - Tiny Tim
Birthdate: March 29, 1991
Star sign: Aries. Year of the sheep as well. 

Favorite food: Tin cans and cake
Favorite drink: Cherry juice
Favorite location: Flowery fields...or shopping centers
Favorite weather: Loves all weather
Favorite color: Surprisingly, it's green. Pink is her second favourite

Least liked food: Doesn't seem to dislike anything.. Not fond of sour foods.
Least liked drink: Soda
Least liked location: The beach..she's shy about wearing bathing suits
Least liked weather: Loves all weather.

Favorite person: Nathan Lane 
Least liked person: Doesn't dislike many people
Friends: EVERYONE, even if she hasn't met them yet!
Relations: One older brother, one mother.
Enemies: Cleaning
Significant other: None 
Orientation: Unsure, willing to try anything once


----------



## KatKry (Dec 19, 2008)

I like her and I think my fursona would too. Look at my furona's profile and under food you'll see "Likes anything sweet"


----------



## ChapperIce (Dec 19, 2008)

Squeee <3


----------



## KatKry (Dec 19, 2008)

Epecially candy.


----------



## ChapperIce (Dec 19, 2008)

Candy likes cake :>


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 19, 2008)

Interesting character.

Of all things, though, I'm just happy your female character looks like a girl.


----------



## ChapperIce (Dec 19, 2008)

PriestRevan said:


> Interesting character.
> 
> Of all things, though, I'm just happy your female character looks like a girl.



Hahaha what? xD Of course she does <3


----------



## MonkeyHead (Dec 20, 2008)

well, see, a lot of people like makin their fursonas tomboys or girlybois. I think it's refreshing to see someone who doesn't follow the coal train blindly (whatever the hell that means). Anyways yeah, ur fursona is awesome.
and cute. ^3^
It's nice to see someone who's vaguely original in their animal. Honestly, the appeal of wolves and dragons runs down pretty quick if you ask me. *shot for being a blasphemer*
I've always wondered what it's like eating a tin can though. I would think that the tin molecules would mess with your lungs, but hell, what do I know? Goats can eat damned near anything and survive. Yay goats!


----------



## ChapperIce (Dec 20, 2008)

MonkeyHead said:


> well, see, a lot of people like makin their fursonas tomboys or girlybois. I think it's refreshing to see someone who doesn't follow the coal train blindly (whatever the hell that means). Anyways yeah, ur fursona is awesome.
> and cute. ^3^
> It's nice to see someone who's vaguely original in their animal. Honestly, the appeal of wolves and dragons runs down pretty quick if you ask me. *shot for being a blasphemer*
> I've always wondered what it's like eating a tin can though. I would think that the tin molecules would mess with your lungs, but hell, what do I know? Goats can eat damned near anything and survive. Yay goats!




Hahahaha thank you so much >w< I myself usually dress like a slob but I do love girly things so I gave that to my fursona :>

I  was gonna be a cat but then I realized everyone and their mom has a cat....and I can't draw them .___. 

I don't think goats usually actually eat cans, though, but it's funny to do so for my fursona :>  She's got a tummy of STEEL.....Or aluminum..?


----------



## MonkeyHead (Dec 21, 2008)

ChapperIce said:


> Hahahaha thank you so much >w< I myself usually dress like a slob but I do love girly things so I gave that to my fursona :>
> 
> I  was gonna be a cat but then I realized everyone and their mom has a cat....and I can't draw them .___.
> 
> I don't think goats usually actually eat cans, though, but it's funny to do so for my fursona :>  She's got a tummy of STEEL.....Or aluminum..?


If it wuz aluminum, she'd crumple like a soda can wrapped in a tiny fur coat.
...
Wow, don't know how I came up with that.
Also, if you can draw goats, why would you have a problem drawing cats? They have pretty much the same build, only with cats having a slightly arched body.
Once again I'm glad to see someone on here who isn't taken in by some of the most annoying fads ever.


----------



## ChapperIce (Dec 21, 2008)

MonkeyHead said:


> If it wuz aluminum, she'd crumple like a soda can wrapped in a tiny fur coat.
> ...
> Wow, don't know how I came up with that.
> Also, if you can draw goats, why would you have a problem drawing cats? They have pretty much the same build, only with cats having a slightly arched body.
> Once again I'm glad to see someone on here who isn't taken in by some of the most annoying fads ever.



Mm actually cats and goats are really different xD; and I can't really draw goats very well, either..


----------

